# measuring moisture content in firewood



## derbyguy_78

:greenchainsaw: Hello fellow forum members, i have some questions about my wood moisture meter that i just got today as a birthday present. What is the ideal moisture percentage for seasoned firewood? I sell the following types of firewood (i'll list them in case it depends on the different types)I sell walnut,elm,locust,oak,hickory,osage orange,and apple.My girlfriend bought me the new meter,and she didnt even know that i have been wanting one,pretty thoughtful huh? Anyway thanks for any input on these questions.................SCOTT


----------



## TimberPig

Anywhere between about 10% and 25% MC is going to work acceptably for firewood. You don't want it too dry, or burns faster, but too wet and it burns poorly and you lose heat output to driving off the excess water.


----------



## derbyguy_78

*thanks*



TimberPig said:


> Anywhere between about 10% and 25% MC is going to work acceptably for firewood. You don't want it too dry, or burns faster, but too wet and it burns poorly and you lose heat output to driving off the excess water.



thank you i will use this info daily.............Scott


----------



## scottr

Derby , what kind of moisture meter did you get ?


----------



## derbyguy_78

*ummmm*



scottr said:


> Derby , what kind of moisture meter did you get ?



It is a CEN-TECH WOOD MOISTURE METER w/ 2 pins.


----------



## scottr

What moisture contents are you finding in your firewood ?


----------



## derbyguy_78

*contents*



scottr said:


> What moisture contents are you finding in your firewood ?



I'm getting moisture contents anywhere between 10-20% depending on type of wood,and how long it has been seasoning.


----------



## scottr

Do you ever cut open a dried log and measure the moisture gradient form the center to mid to outside to get a average moisture content ?


----------



## derbyguy_78

*more info*



scottr said:


> Do you ever cut open a dried log and measure the moisture gradient form the center to mid to outside to get a average moisture content ?[/QUOTE Good idea, that is one thing i have'nt tried yet.hmmm i am going to try tomorrow though.I will let you know how much the moisture content changes in average.very good tip...i completely overlooked...Scott


----------



## JohnCusickjr

Also, I'm curious about how your seasoning for thelogs that your checking.
Thanks.


----------



## Husky137

Salt,pepper and a little oregano.


----------



## JohnCusickjr

mmmm... sounds good about this time of day...
Reason I ask is I'm dealing with several suppliers of "seasoned" firewood in my area and all of their material is pretty UNSEASONED as far as I'm concerned. We are putting up our own split stuff for the next two years but we are short for this one.
So I was just wondering what others were doing for seasoning.

Thanks


----------



## Husky137

Mass law requires a minimum of 6 months that it has to be cut and split for it to be sold as seasoned. Most hardwoods around here do fine with that schedule, except sometimes oak. I know a lot of guys don't care how long and just look for the bucks. I often wondered how a dealer could advertise seasoned wood cut and split to your length? Also remember, seasoned and dry are really two different creatures.


----------



## bythcord

Husky137 said:


> ........ Also remember, seasoned and dry are really two different creatures.




Being new to all this could you explain the difference?


----------



## jrizman

ive found a pretty low percentage of firewood sold is actually seasoned for more than a few months. however, this wood usually just sits in piles and gets rained on and such, so its just as wet. 
when i get behind, like i did this past week, i got a small load to hold me over... part of this load literally drips water as it 'burns'. they call that seasoned here! 
but i get the box hot enough and go at it.

so yeah, to the original question, the closer to 10% the better... when i lived out west i would get stuff down in the single digits after just one summer, course its usually coniferous so its easier to dry... gonna miss the hardwood firewood when i take off outta here.


----------



## derbyguy_78

*moisture content*

First of all,thanks for the advice guys.Last week i split a billet of walnut that i have been drying for about 6 months.After i split it i put my meter in the center, and it read 15 percent moisture. The sap ring read 18 percent,and the bark was 8 percent. Do you think that this is still to much moisture? I try to strive on giving my customers quality firewood,so i am debating on whether or not to keep it for awhile yet. thanks again.......Scott


----------



## scottr

Scott , I think that walnut will burn well . If I remember correctly the black walnut is about 85 percent moisture content when green .


----------



## Sodboa

*To add to the confusion*

Interesting bits in here from the Deprartment of Energy

http://www.eere.energy.gov/consumer/your_home/space_heating_cooling/index.cfm/mytopic=12570

Wood and Pellet Fuels
Selecting and Storing Wood
Because a lot of energy can be wasted burning wet wood, you should use wood that has been properly seasoned. Properly seasoned wood is harvested in the spring and allowed to dry throughout the summer. Look for wood that is of even color, without any green. It should have a moisture content of just over 20%–25% by weight. Some well-seasoned wood can in fact be too dry for today's airtight modern stoves. If you place wood that is too dry on a bed of coals, it will instantly give up its gases as smoke, wasting unburned smoke and producing creosote buildup.  

So it can be too wet and it can be too dry...:bang: 

I'd like to see a study, I'd do it if I had a meter... Moisture as cut, and each month for a couple years. Maybe split vs unsplit, covered vs uncovered... Sounds like a science project.


----------



## MS-310

scottr said:


> Scott , I think that walnut will burn well . If I remember correctly the black walnut is about 85 percent moisture content when green .



High MC is 85% on black walnut


----------



## happycamper

*wood moisture meter*



derbyguy_78 said:


> It is a CEN-TECH WOOD MOISTURE METER w/ 2 pins.



how much you pay for the 2 pin


----------



## scotvl

happycamper said:


> how much you pay for the 2 pin



bought one myself today for $12.99 at the HF in Taylor MI, now I need to learn how to use it.


----------



## Ted J

derbyguy_78 said:


> :greenchainsaw: Hello fellow forum members, i have some questions about my wood moisture meter that i just got today as a birthday present. What is the ideal moisture percentage for seasoned firewood? I sell the following types of firewood (i'll list them in case it depends on the different types)I sell walnut,elm,locust,oak,hickory,osage orange,and apple.My girlfriend bought me the new meter,and she didnt even know that i have been wanting one,pretty thoughtful huh? Anyway thanks for any input on these questions.................SCOTT



Well first off HAPPY BIRTHDAY , the girlfriend must know you well in order to give ya something ya wanted without asking, sounds like a keeper! 

What brand did she get for you?

Ted


----------



## cowtipper

I think he said It is a CEN-TECH WOOD MOISTURE METER w/ 2 pins.


----------



## Ted J

cowtipper said:


> I think he said It is a CEN-TECH WOOD MOISTURE METER w/ 2 pins.



yup, missed that... I guess I missed it when I got all teary-eyed  about a girlfriend who bought a present he actually wanted and didn't ask for..... sure beats getting a tie or money clip..... 

Ted


----------



## Rosewoodsteel

Sodboa said:


> Interesting bits in here from the Deprartment of Energy
> 
> Energy Savers: Wood and Pellet Heating
> 
> .



Sodboa, 
Thanks for the useful information. 

The info found on the link to the DOE was a mixed bag, though (imo).
No useful information on what seasoned wood is and/or its benefits.
Same tired information on having someone else clean your stove/flue. 
Misinformation on the number of times you need to inspect your catalitic combuster during the course of a heating season. -Who in their right mind would pull and check their combuster 3 times a year? 
(It's been my experience that once a season is quite enough. Any problems you might have with your combuster can be detected by temperature readings and/or excessive smoke from the flue, ensuring, of course, that seasoned wood is being burned.)


----------

